# Costco dog food



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

dog food advisor is the website and mmy personal dog food bible 
yup, kirkland dog food is pretty good, especially being value priced, MUCH MUCH better than purina pro plan or any purina really. go for the kirkland! I have fed it to my cat, not my dog, but my cat loves it!


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I get very overwhelmed with all the dog food choices. It hurts my brain. He was on Eukanuba large breed puppy. When we had to make the switch to adult food I didn't know what to feed him so I thought I would try purina pro plan, until I saw how low it scored. I think I will try out kirkland for a while. I got a sample once and he seemed to like it.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have both our dogs on the Kirkland weight control formula and they seem to be doing well. I also started on Eukanuba but had to get it at the pet store which was a hassle. I am happy with Kirkland. We also use the Kirkland dog biscuits for treats.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan is used by many breeders and owners who show dogs. It's a good food. But, my brother fed his dogs Costco food and they were healthy. So I wouldn't hesitate to use it. No Costco in my area however.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Purina Pro Plan is used by many breeders and owners who show dogs. It's a good food. But, my brother fed his dogs Costco food and they were healthy. So I wouldn't hesitate to use it. No Costco in my area however.


I believe the Kirkland/Costco food is manufactured by Diamond, the manufacturer involved in the melamine fiasco a few years back.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah diamond food is not great and it was recalled in 2007 for melamine in the rice from Wilbur-Ellis, an agricultural company. many others were recalled then too, Iams, science diet, blue buffalo and many others. however, kirkland dog food is much better than diamond.

dog food advisory is a very informative and for the most part accurate site. you should read the reviews there and scan the different ratings food.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

We put our pup on the lamb and rice formula and he loved it! We've always had issues with allergies in the food and this one worked great for about 3 months...lol The only food that we've found that works great for him was the new Eukanuba naturally wild but there was a recall due to salmonella and now he's on some other brand for sensitive skin and stomach and he's back to being all itchy....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We have been using Kirkland Brand Signature Lamb and Rice for about 8 months now. My dogs seem to like it and their stomachs agreed with it most. We were previous giving Merrick, but with 2 dogs, it just got so expensive. We opted for the middle of the road food, since we have always added our own chopped meat and beef stock as toppers as well as yogurt. (spoiled...what I can i say LOL)


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

My pack has been using their lamb and rice formula for the past ten years. We've never had a problem with it. The company I work for sells to Costco, so I'm familiar with their rigorous quality specs. It's a quality product.


----------



## newgolden (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had this recommended to me by a person who is even in the business of selling premium brands in her independent store. She said she didn't feel it was necessarily superior to some of those brands but certainly the best quality for the money.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with Kirkland food, but those dog food websites are typically full of crap. Don't let them push you off a perfectly good food.


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

When Callie was a puppy we had her on Kirkland Puppy Food, all the nutritional values look good and we had given Sundance the Kirkland Lamb and Rice for a quite awhile until we decided to put her on a Eukanuba Senior Formula, Kirkland did not have a senior food at that time.

Unfortunately, it gave Callie the stickiest and large soft poops, plus she had gas a lot. We switch her to Eukanuba large breed puppy and her poops were normal and no more gas!! When we took her to the Vet for her shots, we asked the Vet about it and she said just because the ingredients look good and the percentages are good, doesn’t mean that everything is biologically available for the dog to digest properly.

However, we never had any issues with Sundance with the Kirkland Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Is your puppy doing well on the proplan? If yes, I wouldn't switch the food. If it ain't broken, don't fix it! My lab and my pointerX are now back on the proplan because they just did wonderful on it. My Dalmatian eats Taste of the Wild and does very well. I am convinced he would do wonderful on ProPlan but Dals are known for urinary problems so I will stick with the Taste.

I never understand why people complain about ProPlan - look what all the winning dogs in this country are eating. I know plenty of breeder who feed Proplan and their dogs are in amazing shape and condition. I know people try to stir away from Gluten in dog food but I am more and more convinced that IF a dog (just like a human) isn't gluten intolerant or allergic a gluten free diet is not healthy for him/her.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I think dog food advisory is a great site, fair ratings and quite an extensive archive.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

thats what we feed. we had a tissue issue or cartilige dont know if it was anything to do with the food prolly not


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> There's nothing wrong with Kirkland food, but *those dog food websites are typically full of crap. Don't let them push you off a perfectly good food*.


Good advise.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MSdogs and Tippy*

MsDogs and Tippy

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I feed my boy Orijen and Kirklands Signature Chicken and Rice.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Both my 4 mo old and 14 mo old never have had any feeding issues. So far that is one less thing i have to worry about. I am going to check the price of kirkland to see the price difference. now with 2 dogs I need to cut back somewhere, but make sure they are still healthy and taken care of.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> I feed my boy Orijen and Kirklands Signature Chicken and Rice.


That's exactly what we plan on doing once we're through with the blue buff puppy and orijen puppy. :


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know a LOT of breeders who feed ProPlan and have dogs that do great on it. We've been talking about switching to ProPlan if we have issues finding Acana in our area or want to switch to a slightly lower cost food. I used to feed my dalmatian the Costco lamb and rice and was happy with it. My parents currently feed that to their dog, who is almost 15, and she's done well on it also. I would be fine feeding either to Jack.

I agree that you need to take dog food ratings with a grain of salt. Some things they mention I agree with, like concerns regarding ethoxyquin in fish meal, but others are just opinion being represented as fact and it can be misleading to consumers. You have to remember that their ratings are based on the assumption that you agree with the website's criteria of what makes a "good food."


----------

